# The Knock Intarsia



## VerneBuehler (Nov 18, 2014)

I used Cherry, Yellowheart, Walnut, Mahogany, Maple, Blue Pine, Butternut, Poplar, and the frame is Butternut


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice! I want to start intrasia. Any good tips or you tube videos for a beginnere/first timer?


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought a Judy Gale Roberts book to get me started. Other than being pretty tedious sanding the small parts, my projects turned out well.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice work by the way fello Iowan........


----------



## SolarEclipse (Nov 5, 2013)

That is amazing.


----------



## VerneBuehler (Nov 18, 2014)

Buy a simple pattern from Judy Gales Roberts or Bruce Worthington(Intarsi.net) Keep in mind you are seeing a frontal view and your mind tricks you into believing the back side is actually there. Use soft woods such as poplar, cedar, or butternut for the beginner project. Those soft woods are much easier to shape and sand than oak, cherry or most of the exotic woods. You must have a good scroll saw or you will always be disappointed with the way parts fit together. The 3D effect comes from having bigger parts in the foreground and progressively get smaller in the background. It gives the illusion of distance.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That's just beautiful, very well done! What's next?


----------



## marktever (Nov 19, 2014)

beautiful work!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful, fantastic.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Talk about NICE!!!


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

Beautiful piece of artwork, thanks for the picture!


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

That is beautiful.


----------



## datrder (Sep 16, 2009)

Wonderful execution...inspiring!


----------

